# Onkyo, Sony or Yamaha receiver with Klipsch speakers



## T T O M O

I'm building my first home theater and have been researching prices and seeking info for a couple weeks.

I'm wanting the Klipsch HD 300 speakers and would like advice on which receiver.

Sony STR-DH710 -- seems nice, but many say its very confusing

Onkyo TX-SR309 -- I like the gui option and the usb

Yamaha RX-V371 -- seems all around good and I've been leaning towards this

Here are the items I'll be connecting in my small apartment w/o neighbors:

- LG LCD w/ hdmi
- LG Bluray w/ hdmi
- Sezmi cable box w/ hdmi
- PC w/ hdmi/dvi out and optical out

The pc has its own surround speakers and monitor, but I wouldn't mind running its hdmi or optical out for better sound

I get most confused when it comes to ohms and thd between the systems. I think I understand their basic definitions though.

My main interest for the system is surround sound in movies (I want some rumbly bass), DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD, then games, then music. I don't have an ipod but could use usb, or just run the audio from my pc.

*One of my main questions:* would the onkyo be as powerful? It seems to offer only 65watts at 8ohms or 90watts at 6ohms - if the klipsch are 8ohms then are they going to be underpowered compared to the yamaha? I'm very confused here on the 6/8 ohms difference

thanks for any help


----------



## Dale Rasco

4 or 6 ohm loads will power 8 ohm speakers, but 8 ohm load would not power 4 ohm speakers. Does that make sense? As far as receivers, I would recommend accessories4less:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

Much better receiver in the same price range.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
For $299 you could get an Onkyo TX-SR608 (599 MSRP) and gain a good bit more power and THX Post Processing for about the same price as those other AVR's. Here is the link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

The Klipschs you are considering are unbelievably efficient and will play quite loud with very little power thanks to them being a Horn Loaded Design.

As for the AVR's Rated Power, I would not pay it very much attention as very few AVR's come remotely close to their Rated Output. This is especially the case with Entry Level AVR's like the ones you listed. With the MSRP's of such AVR's, it is the Amplifier Section that is almost universally compromised as a decent Amplifier Stage costs a good bit and with the need to keep up with Features, this is a main area where AVR's are compromised.

The TX-SR608 is a solid choice and a really good value with it being 50% off. It is last years Model and is a Refurbished Model, but there is still a 1 Year Factory Warranty and you can add an extended Warranty for very little money. As the 608 needed to meet THX Select2 Plus Certification, it has a far more stout Amplifier Stage than any of the AVR's you are considering and is still HDMI 1.4 which is the current and latest spec.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Dale, that is hysterical, we both recommended the same AVR. I did not realize this until clicking your Link and was writing my Post when you wrote yours. The 608 offers 6 HDMI Inputs and really is far closer to a Mid Tier AVR as opposed to the others.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco

That is pretty funny Jack! Oh well, great minds and all. I agree that the 608 would be a far better choice and gets him to the start of a mid-tier AVR. much better option than the 309. I'm headed your direction next month, taking the family to Universal Orlando for vacation!


----------



## T T O M O

Okay, thanks for the responses. I'm actually getting the entire setup (one of those 3 receivers and the klipsch speakers) for $399 new, so I'm only interested in the models I listed because of this. I don't think I'll find the klipsch for $100 new anywhere 

So of the 3 listed - which one would best suit the speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would probably go with the Yamaha with that being the case. The Klipsch Package should do the trick provided it is going to be setup in a small Apartment. Otherwise, it would lack the output for a large Room. I was wrong about those Klipschs being Horn Loaded as they actually use a conventional Textile Dome Tweeter. The Horns are used in the more expensive Klipschs and really makes a difference when it comes to being able to play loud with little power.
JJ


----------



## Superior Audio

Yamaha.


----------



## T T O M O

ah, thanks guys so much! i'm pretty excited to get this stuff.

on the klipsch site for the HD300 it says this:

"Each main and surround speaker is a sealed enclosure finished in high-gloss black with a 2.5-inch IMG woofer and a MicroTractrix Horn-loaded 0.75-inch textile tweeter inside. The center channel shares the same driver attributes...[next paragraph] But what makes these speakers and center channel truly unique is their horn-loaded technology"

so it seems like it does have the horn-loaded tweeters which sounds exciting as well.

thanks again for the help, looks like i'll be getting the yamaha unless the quote above changes your recommendation.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Indeed. I just made a quick glance at the 300's and it did not look like they had Horns which quite honestly shocked me. I am glad to be wrong and read they have a "Micro Horn". All the same 400 Dollars is an awesome deal for 400 Dollars with an AVR. That is an amazingly small outlay for an AVR and 5.1 Package.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist

You may enjoy more of the Cinema DSP with those speakers so i'm gonna vote for the Yamaha too. The price on the 608 is crazy good!!!! I was on accessories4less every day before buying my Elite just waiting for that awesome buy!


----------



## GranteedEV

It's all about the amplifier section, and I trust Yamaha the most out of those three options (and I would not even consider a sony amp, they tend to have AUDIBLY low damping factors and current reserves!!!)


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I could not agree more about the Sony's with even their 2000 Dollar STR-DA6400ES producing less power than many 600 Dollar AVR's. After it was made clear that it had to be one of those Models from the Original Post, I too recommended the Yamaha.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist

I am curious about Sony's calibration program with their "engineer" flavor/mode but that of course isn't in this model. 

I too would not even remotely choose a Sony, just don't understand why they don't make better stuff...


----------



## tonyvdb

I would also agree with the above comments, Sony is NOT something that I would consider for a receiver. They make some great TVs, video cameras/cameras and their PS3 is good but they do not make a quality receiver.


----------



## T T O M O

i ordered the yamaha - thanks for all the advice everyone! 
i also ordered all the wire, clips, and hdmi cords from monoprice which i found from this site - thanks Home Theater Shack - saved me a lot of money

i'll post again when i have it all set up and get a listen in


----------



## Jungle Jack

T T O M O said:


> i ordered the yamaha - thanks for all the advice everyone!
> i also ordered all the wire, clips, and hdmi cords from monoprice which i found from this site - thanks Home Theater Shack - saved me a lot of money
> 
> i'll post again when i have it all set up and get a listen in


Hello,
You got yourself a fantastic deal and then did not fall for the trap of Cables that cost more than the 5.1 HT that you just scored. It is amazing the difference in price between Monoprice and Best Buy when it comes to HDMI. And then you have these zealots there telling you that getting Monster HDMI Cables "will unleash the potential of your HT" Thing is while BB Employees are not On Commission, they do get all sorts of swag from Monster including but not limited to free Trips to some really nice Cities, free Meals, taking top Salesmen to Hawaii, taking them to High Performance Driving School and more. 

Founder Noel Lee is a Marketing Genius as the Salesmen who get a taste of the "Monster Lifestyle" truly do drink the Kool Aid.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## T T O M O

Thanks for everyone's help and advice - I'm really enjoying my new home theater 

Here's a link to my post on the equipment:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-v371-klipsch-hd-300-speakers.html#post444924


----------

